# hey there! anyone else had a wierd 'period' with clomid?



## silly sausage (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

Please bare with me, i'm quite new to this website and not too quick with the old computer ! ! !

I have a question and wondered if anybody at all has had a similar experience.....

We have been TTC #2 for 3 years. I have just this last cycle taken my final round of clomid - at dose 100mg - before we embark on IVF.

I have had 10 rounds now of clomid (i know that sounds rather excessive, but there were 6 cycles worth last year at which time I got up to the 150 mg dose, and this year they gave me these other 4 as a last ditch attempt. Apparently I have been ovulating on the clomid (high day 21 prog's) but no success for us  . And by the way, I have not had ANY OVU +VE's on my home pee tests since taking the clomid, so this had REALLY made me question how good they really are ! !

Anyway, my last period was 30th October and took the clomid days 2-6, Had the usual BMS at the appropriate time mid-cyle and as with my other cycles with clomid was expecting AF on day 28  (around 26th November).....

However, on the 24th-26th ,so a bit earlier than expected, i got very very light discharge brownish mucus. A couple times during this time it was a bit darker brown, but it was still mixed in with a thick clear mucus TBH, i was expecting full-on AF to begin at any moment,  but then instead  after those 2 days it has completely disappeared   

It definetly was not a normal period as for me these are usually bright red quite heavy and clotty and lasting 4-5 days and so here I am, at day 33 of my cycle completely confused as to what is going on

On Saturday, at 2 days after my expected period I allowed myself to have a tiny glimmer of hope - and I did a preg test with FMU but it was utterly negative   You see, I had wondered if this was down to that 'implantation bleeding' i have read so much about and I did think that if it was then a positive result would show but it didn't....

So, my question to you girls is.....  
Has anyone else on clomid had this kind of wierd period? Would you just think it was a period that was just different or do you think there might be more to it ? ? I just don't know what to do....

With my little girl, I had no bleeding or discharge whatsoever but the pregnancy test for her did not show +ve  for a good week after my missed period

And.... how long do you leave it / how many negative tests do you do before you go to the Drs when AF still hasn't shown her face? Is this all just a complication of the clomid

I'm in a bit of a predicament because we are THAT close to starting the IVF. we even have an appointment ready to go see the consultant but as we already have a daughter it's all gonna be funded by ourselves which is an ENORMOUS financial burden for us and to be honest I need to know for sure that I'm not preggers before we do anything.

Please help me..... anyone ....! ! !

love and good wishes to you all ! silly sausage x x x x


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh I'd be the same as you really hoping that I was pregnant.

I have no idea I'm afraid, my 2 clomid/menopur periods have both been heavy, clotty and 4 days exactly. Last cycle when AF due day came and no AF my consultant said leave it up to a week after AF due before going back to him to sort it out, he also said test again in a few days. My AF came later that day so I just started the next cycle of clomid and menopur.

Got my fingers crossed for you. I'm private too, even for the clomid so I know how you feel in regard to worrying about money.

good luck


----------



## silly sausage (Nov 8, 2009)

Dear Amberloo m'darlin.... thanks for taking the time to reply, you are a star!

Yeah, i know, it's a waiting game...... and now I'm back onto that horrible thing where you feel sick before having a pee incase AF is there.... I kind of feel sure it's in waiting, i'm just not that lucky !

But time will tell and I will let you know.

All the best of luck for you too hun with your endeavours. How close are you to starting IVF (if ya don't mind me asking). Isn't it a nightmare the cost of it all.... and then there's that issue of how many go's do you have before giving up on the dream? This whole infertility thing is without doubt THE worst thing I have ever had to go through and boy have I been through some things in my life. It's just taken over my life completely.

And why is it ( sorry, I'm ranting now ! ! !) that some (infamous) people just seem to breed and breed and breed and alot of the time they don't care for or even seem to want their little ones. There's no justice in this world.

On that note i will go but love to chat again soon to yourself or anyone out there wanting to join in!!

love and all good baby things to you    love s-s


----------



## tish-tash (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm new on this thread and was wonderring if anyone can help me. I am trying to find a private clinic that prescribes and monitors clomid cycles as my local nhs hospital has a 12 week wait just for consultation. 

Thanks, Tash


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, I see you are in Suffolk, I have no idea of clinics in the area. I would post the same question in the Suffolk are of the board
which can be found on the link below
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=249.0

As a roungh idea of prices I paid £130 initial consultation and £130 for each scan of which I needed 3 last cycle, I managed to get a progesterone blood test from the GP so paid nothing for that but believe they are about £70 privately. The clomid itself is pretty cheap on a private prescription I think I paid about £10 for 30 tablets, most 1st cycles will require 5 tablets. I also needed some other drugs prior to starting clomid one to hold off a period and one to build up a lining which again were very cheap and only a one off for use prior to 1st cycle.

Good luck


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Don't forget to check on the HFEA website for clinics too 
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/

/links


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

SS 
I totally feel for you - it's very scary stuff not knowing if it's a real period or not.. and whether to start the clomid..  I always think how awful it would be if you took it and then discovered it wasn't actual AF and you were in fact preg.  Although, I think most tests should show a pregnancy by the time AF is due.  
I tend (as many of us do) to over analyse everything and look for signs all over the place.. its soooo frustrating!! 
I'm on what I think is first day of AF.. but is only light spotting.  Its later than usual too 33 as opposed to usual day 30 . I also tested = BFN.  So like you, I'm not at all sure.  I guess a few more days will tell for sure if its AF proper.
Good luck xx


----------



## Florence38 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Silly Sausage - Firstly, love the name! I am on my 8th round of clomid (although 10th in total as had 2 goes last year) (CD6 for me today). Cons has actually given me enough tablets for a couple more cycles, but at the moment I feel I want to make this the last one as I kind of think, if it doesn't happen after 8 its probably not going to happen and you hear so many scare stories about staying on the clomid for too long, although my Cons seems to think its ok. After this, we will be looking into IVF too and also have to pay privately as I am too old - 38!! Anyway, in relation to your question about weird periods - since I have started taking the Clomid my afs have been alot lighter, they used to last 7 days but I would say now 3 proper bleeding and 2 really really light and I get the brown gunge for a couple of days before starting AF. I spoke to my Cons about it and he just dismissed it and said absolutely nothing to worry about. They've mostly been 30 day cycles but 2 months ago, I got a 27 day one which was a bit strange but from what I've read AFs can vary in length etc. while on the Clomid as they would do normally. Not sure if that helps - hope so! Florence 38


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Florence, do you know what day you normally ovulated on your 30 day cycles?  I'm asking out of interest, as I usually have cycles of 30 days and I never know when I ovulate because I've never picked up a surge on the ovulation sticks.  I'm guessing it would be day 14-15.. but as we know this can vary between different women.  I don't have any monitoring scans so I have no other way of knowing.
Thanks x


----------



## Florence38 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi baby number 2 - I don't normally do pee sticks but I did try one last cycle just to see whether I would get a result. I got a positive OPK on CD15, so they say ovulation happens 24-36 hours after that so most probably CD16 or CD17. I don't get monitored either but I did have a blood test done a couple of months ago on CD23 and results came back as 63 which cons said was good so ties in with me ovulating around CD16. But despite knowing that and BD'ing like mad at that time, still no blinkin' BFP!!!

Florence x


----------

